# Look what came in the mail today...the highly coveted Connor Ward T-shirt...



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

So, I got the above package in the mail today...

It came with these stickers below:


Of course, the following was the reason for the purchase:


Thank you @wardconnor for your great attention to detail!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

:lol: The wrapping paper


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Think he should have spiked hair over the rebel after the new look. That would look Reel low.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

ha ha @daniel3507


----------

